# Unlimited Broadband connection at Sector - I, Salt Lake, Kolkata



## arsenalfan001 (Oct 1, 2012)

Guys,

Recently moved to Kolkata.
And now I need a broadband connection, speed should be unlimited without any FUP SH!T, 1Mbps or more and should have low pings (<100) for EU servers and should have minimum downtime.
I can pay around rs. 2000 / month at most, not more.
Suggest me some ISP and plans around here.
I am not interested in Photons and Netconnects.
I have tried to contact Reliance - for wireline internet. Waiting for response.

Do you guys have any better suggestions? Kindly let me know.


----------



## RCuber (Oct 1, 2012)

in the mean time check this thread *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/fight-club/160975-cost-internet-resonable-india.html?highlight=


----------



## tkin (Oct 1, 2012)

arsenalfan001 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Recently moved to Kolkata.
> And now I need a broadband connection, speed should be unlimited without any FUP SH!T, 1Mbps or more and should have low pings (<100) for EU servers and should have minimum downtime.
> ...


Only one provider, alliance, through local cablewallah.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Oct 1, 2012)

What about the ping? Is it good?


----------



## tkin (Oct 2, 2012)

arsenalfan001 said:


> What about the ping? Is it good?


Good enough.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Oct 30, 2012)

Contacted local cabel guys and got Meghbela Broadband installed today.
Their service is good, called them up last night and they installed today morning.
The plan is 512kbps @ rs 650/month. Will check the connection for a month or two and then will move to a higher speed one.

However, customer relationship in Kolkata in general is pretty bad.
I have contacted BSNL and Reliance. And got no response.
However, in Bangalore, if any one of the sales guys get to know that you are looking for a new connection all of them will call you up one by one. 
For example I contacted Reliance for a net connection in Bangalore and within an hour Airtel and Tikona also contacted me.
In Kolkata, people behave as if they are doing me a favor by giving some service for which I am paying.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 30, 2012)

^^blame it on Karl Marx.btw not just ISP's but apparently even service centre of brands like gigabyte which are considered good elsewhere in India perform poorly in kolkata.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Oct 30, 2012)

< Pardon me for the rant >
Well it starts from the auto-wallah and goes upto as high up as possible.
Forget about the service, even common people forget how to behave with strangers (in bus / train etc).
After spending some times outside Kolkata, it feels horrible here.

Anyway, mods, this thread has served its purpose - it may be closed.

Thanks a lot for the great suggestions as always guys


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Oct 31, 2012)

I think it is hate thread for communist ideology.


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Oct 31, 2012)

Keep your thinking to yourself and stop adding a political angle to each and everything.
Its about venting frustration about the way we behave in society.


----------



## abhinavmail1 (Oct 31, 2012)

Calm down buddy, iam not addding any political any angle. I apologise if u r hurt.


----------



## hsr (Oct 31, 2012)

thread closed


----------

